
Semantic video analysis | Finding the right picture - davidw
http://www.economist.com/research/articlesBySubject/displayStory.cfm?story_id=11079611&amp;subjectID=348909&amp;fsrc=nwl
======
apu
Can academic researchers get "press hits"?

I work in computer vision, and the approach described in this article is
nowhere near a standard or agreed upon approach for this problem (there isn't
one so far). The article focuses exclusively on the research of one team of
researchers (not really the "leaders" in this field either), ignoring many
landmark and prototype systems released over the past several years...

